# chip tuning my w8



## aaronmk (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm considering having my 03 passat w8 chip-tuned. 
Has anyone had their w8 tuned? who did you use? what was your experience?
I've found that Upsolute has a solution that can add "increase is around 25 HP and 40 NM torque" to a w8.
quick note on the w8. Great car...very happy with it. Its my first VW.
Observations:
Not as quick off the line as you would expect but once its rolling it accelerates very fast.
ran 89 octane gas through it....ran fine but performance and gas mileage degrades noticeably. as a matter of fact it costs more to run 89 than 93 because of mpg. 91 or higher is recommended
takes 9qts of high quality oil so 5k maintenance can be expensive....quoted up to $100
ONLY complaint:
There is a funny hesitation when you punch the accelerator...its not always consistent. any suggestions/comments on this would be great. Hoping that a chip tune may take care of this issue.
thanks


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: chip tuning my w8 (aaronmk)*

I've heard that before, about the pause or delay when first pressing the accelerator. But I had also heard this same comment in regards to the 2.8 V6 Passat with tiptronic transmission, which I also had before my current W8.
Personally, I think this has more to do with the adaptive, or learning, transmission than anything else. I have noticed when test driving the cars, I feel the delay you refer to. However, on my W8, once I passed the breakin period, the transmission adapted to my heavy-footed driving style, and now some people that have driven my car have complained that it jumps too quickly when the pedal is depressed, especially off the line.
The off-line response also might be affected, since my car jumps rather aggressively off the line, in wet weather even triggering the ESP system for 4-wheel spinning. This car's launch off the line is one of the quicker ones I've been in.
You may want to retrain your transmission by introducing some aggressive launches, hard accelerations up to the speed limit, near-redline in each gear. It should reprogram your tranny to kick down faster, and hold gears longer after a few days of this. Not to mention this is good for the engine, to 'blow it out' and let it exercize the limits it was originally designed for (IMO, too many people under-rev their cars, and end up with carbon deposits, rotted seals, lack of proper circulation, etc).
As for Chip tuning...I am waiting for the appropriate product...as are many W8ers on the boards. As far as I know, noone has made the plunge. Most early chips available for this engine were only in Europe, and most of them had small results for the high cost of the chips. I haven't heard any dyno-proven results on Upsolute for a W8 chip...you may want to research it a bit further before messing around with it. Rumor is that Garrett and APR are both in final development for US-market chips...so I am currently waiting until one of them can show dyno results. I would think 20HP is just about the maximum possibility for the normally-aspirated W8...and I'd be a bit surprised if Upsolute has actually achieved this increase.
If you decide to pursue it, please post it! Fish around on the Passat forum here too - there are occasional posts about other W8 mods like suspensions and exhaust which are newly available.
Welcome to the W8 club!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: chip tuning my w8 (zackiedawg)*

I went to PES in late July. They socketed the stock chip and sent the info to GIAC. He's writing the file as mine is a 6 speed. Garrett has it almost completed but wants PES to put it on a 4 wheel dyno. He thinks there's a little more to be had. As soon as it all falls into place,I'll post...


----------



## aaronmk (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: chip tuning my w8 (zackiedawg)*

The numbers i quoted on the Upsolute chip came directly from the folks at Upsolute. This chip is available state side. Unfortunately, its 3hrs from where I live.

Just installed the K&N today. Never thought changing a stupid air filter could be so tricky. not much room under the hood.
All I need now is a supercharger and a Beltronics detector!
All kiding aside, ...what else is available if I wanted more performance our of the w8 motor?


----------



## YU7671 (May 27, 2003)

ahah aaronmk thats a home grown R40








good luck guys, I have driven the W8 when it first came out. Quite nice, very unique. I did check out one with twin remus, it did sound quite good ... but I guess not as menacing as some V8s. I would say the W8 (guessing) is slightly undertuned. Perhaps some cam n pulleys, chip, cat back exhaust and some cold air intake should get some decent power out of it.
Not too sure if a supercharger will fit though. Looks pretty tight already.


----------

